# Chasing the Braves '08



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Here we go again -- chasing the televised regular season Braves games all over the
TV dial. Last year (see '07 thread here), I counted 10 channels on my local Comcast
cable system, any one of which might carry any given Braves game at any given time.

Only 10!

This year, the Braves/MLB/Comcast Consortium (conspiracy?) has outdone itself by
cleverly distributing 162 regular season games over no less than _13_ different channels
spread across the entire local Comcast cable spectrum.


```
ATL BRAVES TV CHANNELS
----------------------
[U]MLB[/U]   [U]EPG[/U] 	 [U]CH#[/U]
FOX	WAWS 	 013
ESPN	ESPN	 014
ESPN	ESPN2	 015
TBS	WTBS	 018
PTV   CSS     036
FSN	FSS	 067
FSS	SPSOU	 071

TBS   TBSHD   421
FOX	FOXHD	 434
ESPN	ESPNH	 403
ESPN	ESPN2 	 404
FSN	FSNHD	 443

MLBTV  MLBvod 7xx
```
Now I don't mean to sound ungrateful here, after all I _do_ get to watch my favorite team
(formerly 'America's Team') play virtually every game without the major inconvenience
of having to drive 250 miles to the "Ted" to see the Braves play just half their games,
but finding every game (162 x 13 possibilities) portends to be more of a challenge than
hitting a down-and-away fastball off a healthy Smoltzy.

There has got to be a better way!


----------



## CapeFish (Jun 8, 2004)

I can simplify it for you easily.

Check Braves.com daily or print out this link.

*Braves Telecasts*
If you see PTV, then go to Channel 36.
If you see FSN, then go to Channel 67. (FSN-HD on Channel 443)
If you see SPSO, then go to Channel 71. (Not sure about SPSO-HD)
*National Telecasts*
If you see ESPN, Channel 14/HD Channel 403.
If you see ESPN2, Channel 15/HD Channel 404.
If you see FOX, Channel 13/HD Channel 434.

The only change from 2007 to 2008 for you is the TBS games are now on Channel 36 as part of the Peachtree TV on CSS package. More HD games are also making it possible for those with HDTVs to watch more games in the glorious HD format.

So sit back, enjoy the games, and Go Marlins!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Braves? What Braves? Oh the baseball team. Two weeks from today is the 30th anniversary of when we lost our Braves in the NBA.


----------

